# BINTON - PLEASE READ



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Everyone

The time for the rally at Binton is now fast approaching so I thought that it would be a good idea to recap a few points for all those of you who are attending.

First of all, if you have registered to attend this rally *but cannot make it for any reason,* please notify myself or LadyJ as soon as possible. *This is very important* as we will be very stretched for space at Binton and need to know exactly how many motorhomes we need to fit into the available space.

Although a site visit yesterday confirmed that the ground conditions are useable, with the recent rain we expect them to be less than perfect so it will be in your own interest to make sure you bring along all your wet weather gear such as: waterproofs, wellies, bread trays (or whatever you use for traction), snow chains (if you have them), tow ropes etc. The site doesn't have any rescue facilities so come prepared if you don't want to get stuck! *If for any reason the ground conditions become too bad we will announce it in this thread as soon as we know, so please mark this thread to notify you of any new posts.*

The site is on a gentle slope so you will need to bring along levelling blocks and don't forget your fire bucket/fire extinguishers.

Please do not arrive before 10.00am on Friday, there is no last arrival time but we would be grateful if anyone arriving late could keep the noise levels down due to there being children who will be in bed early. If you are expecting to arrive very late, (after 11.00pm) please let us know in advance so we don't have to keep marshals on duty into the early hours unnecessarily.

Please note that there are two entrances to the field, only one of which is for our use, there will be a notice directing you to the correct entrance and we would be obliged if you would follow these directions.

Apologies for the long instructions, we aren't really getting like the Caravan Club, it's just that on this inaugural rally, with so many attendees we need to at least try to be organised.

*PS: There WILL NOT be a FLAG ceremony on Sunday morning.* :wink:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Whose bringing the PA system and raised dais for the committee? ;-)


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Jen

I am sure that if everyone helps out this is going to be a great weekend.

stew


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

I've loaded the kids wellies and waterproofs...

I have bought a duck board for outside the door...

I have my hi-vis jacket...

Just need the weekend now.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> Whose bringing the PA system and raised dais for the committee? ;-)


Hopefully the same person who's bringing the barbed wire and armed guards to keep the staff vans safe Dave. 8)


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Snelly said:


> I have bought a duck board for outside the door.


Did you buy the duck as well? :lol:


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Having never been to a rally and if the field is soggy, what state is the ground going to be after 70 motorhomes struggle to get out again or does it not matter.

Please note the Possl Panel Van is an A class, 30 feet long with 6 wheels and a trailer pulling the Pussers Pasty Pantry Porta Cabin. I may need hard standing. 8)


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

As requested I've marked this thread to get email notification. Can we please not post here unecessarily everyones mail box must be filling up. Start another thread or reserrect and old Binton thread for chitchat. 

Regards Frank


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Pusser said:


> Having never been to a rally and if the field is soggy, what state is the ground going to be after 70 motorhomes struggle to get out again or does it not matter. 8)


Pusser,

If it's raining 8O it will be your worst nightmare come true, 8O a sloping grass rally field with limited space and many of the drivers not having a clue how to maneuver in a confined area in those conditions. 8O

Lets hope the weather stays fine  

Don


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

Snelly said:


> I have bought a duck board for outside the door...


Is this a pallet or something more "designer"?

I must say this is getting to be a bit concerning, perhaps I should install a winch and carry an anchor on a U-haul basis.

It is most unlike me but I think I will try for an earlyish start in order to pinch a well drained spot.










Appropriate weather gear?


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Directions to Binton

From the North Leave M40 at junction 15. Follow the A46 towards Alcester/Evesham South for approximately 11 miles. Turn left at crossroads signposted Binton in about .0.75 mile turn left at "Blue Boar Inn". In about half a mile turn right into club rally field.

From the South leave M5 at junction 9 Tewkesbury, take A46 towards Evesham/Stratford upon Avon. Stay on A46 until approximately 4 miles from Stratford turn right onto B road signposted Binton go past Blue Boar Inn in about half a mile turn right into club rally field.

Binton Social Club
CV37 9TW

My Mobile No is 0786 767 8605 in case anybody needs to get hold of me

Jacquie


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

LadyJ you have pm

Regards Frank


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"As requested I've marked this thread to get email notification. Can we please not post here unecessarily everyones mail box must be filling up."

"LadyJ you have pm"

Ummmmm ..... :roll: 



Dave


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*Name tags*

Greetings,

I hope everybody has got their name tags done so that we can see who is who, it is going to be a biggy with almost 70 people on site.

Even stick on labels will do.

I've got mine done, mind you its only so that don't forget who I am!!


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Frank all altered now.

DAB

Frank pmd me as I had made a boo boo on the directions :roll: have altered it now.

Humber Traveller Peter

I've got me label done hope everybody else has


Jacquie


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

LadyJ said:


> Thanks Frank all altered now.
> 
> DAB
> 
> ...


Onlookers will think its a Paddington Bear reunion if we walk around with labels on. 8O


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Our numbers are dwindling having had a few cancellations this week due to illness etc so if anybody else would like to join us please let me or Clianthus know a.s.a.p


Jacquie


----------



## LittleKath00 (May 1, 2005)

HI just to remind you that we too have a six wheel van 28ft long plus car and trailer. Plus child in wheelchair.
Have wellies but no tow rope. if field too bad, does anyone know of a campsite near by with hard standing. we could still then attend rally in car.
Little Kath, Keith and Farhan


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

I have just rung the club and am told the ground is fairly firm but very wet with water lying around. :roll: I will leave it to you all to make up your own minds as to whether to turn up or not for this rally we shall be there whatever :lol: and we will do all we can to help if anybody gets stuck, but we cannot be held responsible for any mishaps. We will be on site as from tomorow afternoon so if anybody wants to ring me for update please ring 0786 767 8605

Jacquie


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Kath

Don't worry too much, there should be plenty of folks with tow ropes etc. if you need a bit of help. Take something for under your front wheels to help grip on the grass, most people use bread trays, rubber mats or similr but a length of old carpet can be better than nothing. Also, is it really necessary to bring the car & trailer? Might be better to leave it at home unless you really need it.


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

BBC 5 day forecast for the area here
http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/ukweather/midlands/#no_url
Saturday doesn't look too clever but Sunday looks good!


----------



## Leapy (May 15, 2005)

By the way it has rained here today-do I need to bring my boat??


Leapy


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

If Binton has had the rain we have had today it will be a non starter. Our drive and garden are under a couple of inches of water.
Sid


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Gaspode, How will putting something under the front wheels help me gain grip with my 1982 rear wheal drive Ford Transit??

..............on a lighter note, I'm already in Wales with our car in tow so don't have the choice to just nip home and drop off the car !!!!

........................I figure the best solution is not to be the last one off the field on Sunday :wink:


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

So much will depend on the quality of the ground. Here we're on clay and once it gets wet is stays wet. Where I used to live near Reading we were on sand and gravel and, well, it just never did stay wet for very long.

With good weather for Thursday and Friday if it drains OK it should be reasonable to get on. Hope there's a downhill gate!!


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

LadyJ

If I wanted to go to binton on Thursday, would that be OK

Dave

656


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Ring club Dave book on cl part others have I beleive you have to pay for this yourself though.

Jacquie


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

Rang the Club and it'sOK for me to go tomorrow. I will see what the weather is like. Looks like Saturdays golf is a non starter - I dont do rain :lol:


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

bsb2000 said:


> Gaspode, How will putting something under the front wheels help me gain grip with my 1982 rear wheal drive Ford Transit??
> 
> ..............on a lighter note, I'm already in Wales with our car in tow so don't have the choice to just nip home and drop off the car !!!!
> 
> ........................I figure the best solution is not to be the last one off the field on Sunday :wink:


Hi Ian

Don't worry, it's a bit of a techie thing, I'll explain the theory on Friday if you like. :lol: 
The advice was personally adressed to Kath, not owners of 1982 RWD Ford Transits - who probably wouldn't have much trouble with traction.

Mind - you must be a bit of a techie yourself, either that or you know a good welder - Adria Coral 660SP on a 1982 Ford chassis - I gotta see this. 8)

BTW: Good to hear some folk are getting to Binton early, we shouldn't be short of volunteers for marshalling on Friday. :wink:


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Sky Forecast Video for the weekend...

LINK

Sat mild but wet and Sun relatively dry.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Snelly said:


> Sky Forecast Video for the weekend...
> 
> LINK
> 
> Sat mild but wet and Sun relatively dry.


Better pack my bikini for Sunday. Cheers for that info. 8)


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

http://www.wellesbourneairfield.com/wxdisplay.html
Airfield near Stratford for actuals

http://www.bbc.co.uk/coventry/weather/forecast/index.shtml#no_url
Five days for Warwickshire, click the foward button at the bottom of the weather display to move off Thursday.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

neverrememberit said:


> http://www.wellesbourneairfield.com/wxdisplay.html
> Airfield near Stratford for actuals.


That's the biz kniz. I may fly in then.  Can you get this sort of read out from any airport.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Thursday 12.30pm its fine and dry with some sun at the moment we are shall be at Binton from 2.30pm all being well, if you want an updated on the ground conditions please ring my mobile.

Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Jacqui

To save everyone ringing you for an update on the ground conditions, could you call one person you know who could put an update on this thread?


----------



## beyondajoke (Jun 24, 2005)

*wet wet wet*

Hi All

Unfortunatly we have decided not to travel to Binton, I know this is late in the day but due to the distance involved and the fact that some of the comments included "pools of water on grass" I would hate to get there and find a mud bath. Its a great shame as I really wanted to attend this one and get to put some faces to names, Maybe next time. Good look to all those attending.

Regards

Harold and Susan Sykes.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi
I have just had another look at the aerial picture link that DAB kindly put up on one of the original Binton (subscriber??) rally posts ans I am trying to work out the layout.
Can anyone who has seen this site advise me whether the access to the hardstanding is across the field or along a metalled road please?

Many thanks

Keith


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Keith

The only 2 to have seen the field are Jacquie and Spykal. Jac has already left for the site, so if Spykal doesn't answer soon I suggest you PM him

Cheers


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Jenny
We will call LadyJ and find out.....

Keith


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi All

I have just spoken to Jacquie, who is now on site at Binton.

She says the hard standing for the RV's is currently being used as a CL, and people staying on it now have been asked to vacate by 10AM tomorrow. Access to this hardstanding area is off the gravel drive.

Regarding the field, Jacquie says the bottom half is 'boggy' and the top half 'isn't too bad' and there is plenty of wood available from the bonfire if people require it.

Sharon


----------



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

Pardon my ignorance but CL is...?


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

WebAgents said:


> Pardon my ignorance but CL is...?


Certified Location, a phrase used by the Caravan Club. Usually space for 5 vans, minimum facilities available (ie water, and a toilet if u r lucky) for a minimum charge.

Sharon


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

cl stands for certified location, a small (five unit) site sanctioned by the caravan club using the powers given to them by the government to allow a landowner to set up a cl without further planning permission. The caravan club asks the landowner to have at least a water tap and somewhere to empty toilet waste. 

The camping and caravan club have similar which are called cs

stew


----------



## kijana (May 1, 2005)

*Can anybody reach Jacquie?*

Have been trying to reach Jacquie on her mobile all afternoon, but no answer...

In light of comments above, we need to know whether we defo have a hard pitch booked & available for our first ever outing in our big fat RV.

If we can't get the confirmation, we dursen't risk coming up. Which we dearly love to do.

Does anyone have any ideas on how to reach Jacquie (or Spykal if he's on site)?

Many thanks

Bruce & Marion


----------



## kijana (May 1, 2005)

Hooray - I got through just now. So please ignore my last!


----------



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

Kijana,

Have you definately got a hard standing pitch then?


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi All

I will be going up to Binton later this evening, so if anyone has trouble getting Jacquie on her mobile you can try mine 07709273974 I expect to be en route to Binton from about 6.30pm arriving 8.30pm ish.

Look forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi all
Sorry I was not about when needed...I was actually over at the rally field having a chat with Jacquie and some of the early arrivals. The site is drying well in the sun and strong wind, so fingers crossed for no more rain. The rally field is situated to the right of a hard track ( rolled road planings), the track goes up the side of the field from the road.

Jacquie's description of the condition of the field seems spot on to me.... she says as already quoted "_the bottom half is 'boggy' and the top half 'isn't too bad' and there is plenty of wood available from the bonfire if people require it._ " :roll: ( I prefer gas heating myself :lol: but I think she may mean to stand your wheels on :wink: )

Photo of the early arrivals below:


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

spykal said:


> Hi all
> Sorry I was not about when needed...I was actually over at the rally field having a chat with Jacquie and some of the early arrivals. The site is drying well in the sun and strong wind, so fingers crossed for no more rain. The rally field is situated to the right of a hard track ( rolled road planings), the track goes up the side of the field from the road.
> 
> Jacquie's description of the condition of the field seems spot on to me.... she says as already quoted "_the bottom half is 'boggy' and the top half 'isn't too bad' and there is plenty of wood available from the bonfire if people require it._ " :roll: ( I prefer gas heating myself :lol: but I think she may mean to stand your wheels on :wink: )
> ...


Boggy? Is that up to the axles boggy, some sinkage only up to the awning level or change front door access to roof vent boggy.


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

I just hope Smart cars can float! :lol:


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Drummer said:


> I just hope Smart cars can float! :lol:


All you have to do Drums is over inflate the tyres and you will be the safest vehicle on the site. Don't forget to bring a tow rope in case some RV's get stuck. Looking forward very much to meeting you on the great day.


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

As usual, you've put my mind at rest. I'll definately be floating in your direction! 8)


----------



## kijana (May 1, 2005)

Hi Webagents

Yes, Jacquie says 5 RV's are booked, and there are 4 hardstandings + 1 carpark slot. She says it will be a squeeze, but do-able.

Just as well - not sure our 8 ton RV was designed for off roading. . .

Looking forward to seeing everyone there. Just converting some birthday badges now, and polishing the hump back.

Bruce


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Drummer said:


> As usual, you've put my mind at rest. I'll definately be floating in your direction! 8)


We do have a pull out pier for you to dock onto. Not that big but adequate. Bring fenders.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Pusser said:


> Boggy? Is that up to the axles boggy, some sinkage only up to the awning level or change front door access to roof vent boggy.


I can see the bumper sticker now:

"Pusser does it in the Bog" :lol:

The Poessel ( or is it a Possel?) variety of motorhome will I am sure "float like a butterfly" over the boggy bits.

But to be fair to the rally team...it is a very difficult call ... made much more difficult by yesterdays non stop rain. Jacquie is there , "on the spot" if you are worried and cannot decide then give her a call for the very latest update.

As it is at the moment all I can add is I have rallied in far worse conditions ...but then I am a regular club rallier used to a little bit of mud and some slippin-n-sliding at this time of year.

Mike


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi,

I have just had a call from Jacquie (LadyJ) to say that the ground is wet in certain areas of the rally field. 

There is a road that runs along side the field and the rally staff intend using this to get the majority of motorhomes onto the field, this way you will be facing very slightly downhill hopefully enabling people to move off without too much problem.

All the above is what the current state of the site is like; if no more rain falls then things will improve.

Just be prepared, bring whatever you use to remove yourself normally from soft ground, there will be plenty of help on hand should you require it.

The rally staff will be giving me another call in the morning before I leave for Binton and I will post those details then.

MHS...Rob


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

I have just seen this weather link put up by DABurliegh on another post(it may be on this post already but I'm too tired to check  ) I like this one and it's the one I'm going to believe 

http://www.metoffice.com/lib/includes/fsssi/city/birmingham.html

MHS...Rob


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Ah. I notice it has changed substantially overnight! Maybe in a few more hours it will change back again .....

I wonder if the Met Office has any vacancies; I could do this, seems easy enough.

Dave


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> Ah. I notice it has changed substantially overnight! Maybe in a few more hours it will change back again .....
> 
> I wonder if the Met Office has any vacancies; I could do this, seems easy enough.
> 
> Dave


Ah, that is the wonderful thing about weather - constantly changes like the wind :wink:

Metcheck now forcasts dry Friday, with all the rain arriving Sat through Sun morning. And yes, it could change again......

Sharon


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I have got some nice new wellies so I am looking forward to trying them out. (Out of pure curiosity, are there any sheep in the adjoining field)


----------



## Minerva (May 22, 2006)

Hi All

May I wish you all a great weekend at Binton, I unfortunately had to cancel my attendance.

I do hope the weather isn't too British and everyone has a good time. 

Look forward to the photos and hope that the web is not over quiet this w/e.

Bill


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Hey Pusser...........in this part of the world you can get shot for "worrying" sheep........and that includes hiding behind the hedge and shouting 
......."MINT SAUCE"............. :lol: :lol: 

hope to see you tomorow night mate..(I'll bring the shotgun... :roll: )


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Latest report from Binton...

Grass is wet but ground is relatively firm. Wheels will spin if your not careful with the accelerator pedal! Levelling blocks a must!

Few people arriving now...


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

badger said:


> Hey Pusser...........in this part of the world you can get shot for "worrying" sheep........and that includes hiding behind the hedge and shouting
> ......."MINT SAUCE"............. :lol: :lol:
> 
> hope to see you tomorow night mate..(I'll bring the shotgun... :roll: )


Typical how some locals spoil it for tourists although I wasn't really thinking mint sauce. I only needed to test my wellies out.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Snelly said:


> Latest report from Binton...
> 
> Grass is wet but ground is relatively firm. Wheels will spin if your not careful with the accelerator pedal! Levelling blocks a must!
> 
> Few people arriving now...


I just know I will balls the parking up especially if there are 140 members willing me to slide into Stratford.  I can hardly drive the thing on roads. And I also know in advance that when I jump out I shall go staight into the only puddle on the campsite.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

I said I would update you this morning, sorry for the delay now pm, I had no water coming through my taps, now sorted it thankfully.

I have spoken with Gaspode who is assisting the rally staff, he said that about 25 motorhomes had arrived and parked up without too many problems.

He said the field is not too bad but care will be needed as the wheels will spin easily.

Have to go now so no more replies from me, I'm running late because of my water problem  not that kind of water problem :lol: 

MHS...Rob


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi all

posting this from Binton. We arrived last night and had a very enjoyable evening in the social club. No problems with parking and a very nice field. You will definately need blocks though to level your vans

Probably 40 vans have arrived so far

stew


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I hope to be leaving here at about 12:30 after a very shakey start. No 12v electrics, air locks in water and the Traumatic heater emptied itself (again). This was followed by a rollicking for not sorting this out yesterday.  There is only so much a man can do in a day I told her. That went down like a ton of bricks.

So in theory I hope to be there about 14:00 ish. Looking forward to meeting you all.


----------

